# New Koi Swordtail Mommy!!!!!



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

When I woke up this morning, I turned on the tank light in my bedroom fish tank and I saw that my koi swordtail was starting to give birth!!! Immediately, I got the breeding trap set up and put her in it. I went to go see Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, and when I came back home, I found over 50 new koi swordtail babies!!!!! I was sooo shocked! I've heard that these sell for like $40 at LFSs, and I was just wondering how much you think these would go for on the internet? She was pregnant when I bought her so I have no pics of the male.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hurray for you! Sorry, but I'm going to hide your thread behind my new one, but awesome fry!


----------

